# Palin continues her self promotion tour



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And the wheels on the McCain bus keep rolling off ... rolling off...

And the wheels on the McCain bus keep rolling off... rolling off..

Sarah Palin is so gosh-darned mavericky that she'll just go right out there and talk about how *she'll run for President in 2012* if/when she and McCain lose next week. Because it's so outsider to talk about losing six days before the election.

remember now .. SHE DON'T FOLLOW NO RULES! Just ask her.

:rollin:






But wait it gets better...

:lol:






My my my... Someone sure upped their expectations based on a few weeks in the spotlight...



> Is Sarah Palin preparing for 2012?
> 
> By ROGER SIMON | 10/28/08 4:53 AM EDT
> 
> ...


*And even more!*



> Several McCain advisers have suggested to CNN they have become increasingly frustrated with what one aide described as Palin "going rogue" recently&#8230;.
> 
> McCain sources point to several incidents where Palin has gone off message, and privately wonder if they were deliberate. For example: labeling robo calls "irritating," even as the campaign was defending the use of them and telling reporters she disagreed with the campaigns controversial decision to pull out of Michigan.
> 
> ...


You gotta be kidding me... :rollin:

I really hope that the Republican party gets some sense and sends her off into history....

If they don't, we'll have 8 Years of Obama, and 4 more of the next Democratic candidate into 2017...


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> http://www.victorhanson.com/articles/hanson102508.html
> 
> October 25, 2008
> An Instructive Candidacy
> ...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Or she could just lie like obama:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Next Wednesday Mitt Romney will take over the Republican Party and he will be their candidate for president to run against OBama in 2012 and his second term.

Palin will go back to being what she really is.....nobody from nowhere.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Next Wednesday Mitt Romney will take over the Republican Party and he will be their candidate for president to run against OBama in 2012 and his second term.


So which network do you work for? Feeling that chill run up your leg when Obama speaks?

Getting ready to announce Obama/o'Biden's victory early in the hopes that McCain/Plain supporters don't vote?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JustAnotherDog said:


> > Next Wednesday Mitt Romney will take over the Republican Party and he will be their candidate for president to run against OBama in 2012 and his second term.
> 
> 
> So which network do you work for? Feeling that chill run up your leg when Obama speaks?
> ...


Actually I work for the same network you do. 8)

Vote as many times as you want......won't change the outcome...Obama wins and the Democrats take a fillibuster proof majority in Congress.

So when next year are you moving out of the country???Or will you just cry in your beer on here? :laugh:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Ryan, it seems like you have a lot of hatred towards Gov Palin. Just curious as to why? What has she said/done to make you feel the way you do?


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Vote as many times as you want......won't change the outcome...Obama wins and the Democrats take a fillibuster proof majority in Congress.
> 
> So when next year are you moving out of the country???Or will you just cry in your beer on here?


It's your Messiah and his ACORN that are being investigated for voting often.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

JustAnotherDog said:


> It's your Messiah and his ACORN that are being investigated for voting often.


This ACORN thing is so over-blown it's not even funny!

http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008 ... tions.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The McCain-Palin campaign accuses ACORN, a community activist group that operates nationwide, of perpetrating "massive voter fraud." It says Obama has "long and deep" ties to the group. We find both claims to be exaggerated. But we also find Obama has understated the extent of his work with the group.
> 
> Neither ACORN nor its employees have been found guilty of, or even charged with, casting fraudulent votes. What a McCain-Palin Web ad calls "voter fraud" is actually voter registration fraud. Several ACORN canvassers have been found guilty of faking registration forms and others are being investigated. But the evidence that has surfaced so far shows they faked forms to get paid for work they didn't do, not to stuff ballot boxes.
> 
> Obama's path has intersected with ACORN on several occasions - more often than he allowed in the final debate.


It is perhaps over-blow by a few, but isn't the truth itself bad enough?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Slackers registered fictional characters to get out of work? THE HORROR! Mickey Mouse isn't going to vote. There are cases of Republican funded groups with the same sorts of things happening.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Update! :rollin:

ABC News withdraws Palin statement that she was looking beyond this election and toward a bid in 2012. "ABC issued a revised release after the McCain campaign _clarified_ Palin's comment."

:lol:



> http://www.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUSTRE49S99J20081030
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate John McCain may be down in the polls, but running mate Sarah Palin remains focused on winning the White House, ABC News said on Wednesday after initially reporting the Alaska governor was looking beyond 2008.
> 
> ...


Uh huh... let me help you revise your statement again Sarah..

I'm sorry, but you are still not able to form your own sentences. Please leave that up to the big boys.. mmm k?

8)


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

So how's this all any different than "Slow Joe" o'Biden?

Where is he right now? Planning for the attack on the US during Obama's first 6 months? Or remedial counting class?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*R y a n wrote:*



> Uh huh... let me help you revise your statement again Sarah..
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are still not able to form your own sentences. Please leave that up to the big boys.. mmm k?


Easy on the stone throwing while in the glass bubble. Do we need a counting lesson? Do we need help with introducing the correct person who is going to be speaking? Do we need to fix the teleprompter?

Every single person makes errors while speaking and typing.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

jgat said:


> Ryan, it seems like you have a lot of hatred towards Gov Palin. Just curious as to why? What has she said/done to make you feel the way you do?


Just in case you missed it..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If Palin gets in I'll chip in $5 for some Prozac for Ryan. Anyone else willing to help a fellow nodaker?


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Will you take PayPal??

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> If Palin gets in I'll chip in $5 for some Prozac for Ryan. Anyone else willing to help a fellow nodaker?


:lol:

:thumb:

better make that cyanide...

You think the destruction from Katrina was bad? Imagine riots in several hundred cities lasting days and costing billions...

You don't have to worry about me. Worry about this country coming apart at the seams. Because it will...


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> You think the destruction from Katrina was bad? Imagine riots in several hundred cities lasting days and costing billions...
> 
> You don't have to worry about me. Worry about this country coming apart at the seams. Because it will...


http://www.black-and-right.com/2008/10/30/riot-practice/

Riot Practice



> Last August, I wrote and column and produced a video
> 
> 
> 
> predicting what could happen (either way) on a historic Election Day, based on what happens when teams win championships in American cities.





> As you may know, the Philadelphia Phillies *won* the World Series Wednesday night.
> 
> Guess what happened last night in The City of Brotherly Love&#8230;?
> 
> ...





> This columnist was called delusional and even racist for making such a prediction. I also predicted an uptick of online video submissions, documenting the riotous behavior.


I guess no matter what, R Y A N could be correct.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I shudder every time I even think about her being vice pres and that close to the top. :eyeroll:

McCant's keeps saying best for the country.She isn't even in the ballpark when it comes to the right choice.What a blunder on his part.All he wanted to do was placate the far right.When this is over next week,the far right will say...." I told you so" and Romney will be the new poster boy for the extreme right.His campaign for 2012 will begin next Wednesday.

As Senator OBama says.....The last eight years GWB has been driving the economic car towards the cliff with McCant's riding shotgun.And now McCants wants to take the wheel and step on the gas. uke:

I like most Americans want REAL change not just a new driver. :lost:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely correct Ken


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you want to start that change now you can just spread a little bit of your wealth to me. Just email me your bank account numbers at [email protected]. Just because we had to give a bunch of loans to people who cant afford to pay and to people who think they deserve to have a easy life you blame the pres. Who has been in charge of congress the last 2 years? Since i finished school 4 years ago and worked my a$$ off i am doing better than ever not spending out of my means and not using credit cards. People need to quit blaming the govt and start taking responsibility for themselves.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Kurt I'll give you a little head's up: McCain's going to tax rich people more than poor people as well. Call it redistribution if you want, but it's the God's honest truth.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

omegax said:


> Kurt I'll give you a little head's up: McCain's going to tax rich people more than poor people as well. Call it redistribution if you want, but it's the God's honest truth.


Not to the extent that Obama wants to. Right now with the Bush tax break everyone who pays taxes is getting a savings. Just like at the store, when they give you a 10% off coupon it's 10% off for everyone, except the person that might get it for free off the back of the truck. :wink: Don't forget that more people were added to the "don't have to pay" crowd also. Obama wants to end this, so yes your taxes will go up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good for you Kurt......you must be one of the 30% or so of Americans who love the last 8 years.Guess you enjoy being in the minority.I side with the 70% who think we are going in the wrong direction both economically and on foreign issues.And we blame the guy in the white house.

Ever wonder why NO Republican candidate wants anything to do with Bush/Cheney?I mean come on Republicans.....he is the leader of your party.Who wouldn't want THE PRESIDENT helping them get elected?????

Ever wonder why Republicans couldn't find even 1/2 hour for THE LEADER OF THEIR PARTY to speak at their national convention????They used a hurricane as an excuse to keep those 2 LEADERS of their party as far from Mpls/St.Paul as possible.the convention was 5 days long.And their leader wasn't even worth 30 minutes????

Yeah....blame it on the Democratic congress.....after all it couldn't be that their fearlees leader could be one of the worst presidents in history.No wonder no Republican running for election would touch him.And now we should elect another just like him??????The American people aren't that stupid.

This country is supposedly just right of center,yet a man as liberal as they come will win.Why is this even a close race?Because most of us want real change......not McCain's window dressing.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> No wonder no Republican running for election would touch him.And now we should elect another just like him??????
> 
> The American people aren't that stupid.
> 
> Why do you think OBama is ahead and no Republican is asking for help from bush???


Absolutely correct Ken.

The Republican incumbent in my district and the Republican candidate for governor are both actually encouraging people to vote Democrat for Pres and Republican for Governor and Congress.

Which by the way... many many folks are doing

But even the Republican incumbent here is running into huge issues because he voted with Bush way too much. This is now possibly going to cost him his seat in Congress.. as it is one of the likely seats being given up as the Dems move to a super majority in both houses.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ever wonder why NO Republican candidate wants anything to do with Bush/Cheney?


Because he was successfully demonized by the left who couldn't stand loosing fairly in Florida. They will hate him forever for that.

When the war started most of the democrats wanted it. When it didn't go perfect they all wanted to surrender.

Because the left was successful at demonizing Bush most of the people who still like him can't be seen with him if they want to win any elections. McCain perhaps is the one that has consistently disagreed with Bush and much of the republican party. That's why we conservatives don't much care for him.

At this time I can't name any politicians that I like that much. Do you know of one that is concerned about the environment, will not take my money to give to a lazy slob, will not take crap from terrorists, will push for environmental programs, will drill for oil independence as a bridge while putting money into research and development of other energy sources. Will use my tax money to better the nation and not buy votes for him or his party. I could go on, but as you see what I want doesn't exist in either party.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Good for you Kurt......you must be one of the 30% or so of Americans who love the last 8 years.Guess you enjoy being in the minority.I side with the 70% who think we are going in the wrong direction both economically and on foreign issues.And we blame the guy in the white house.


That is so immature... Ken you know as well as anyone we need new senators and representatives more than we need anything. I understand your gov. retirement took a hit when they got greedy and reinvested in literally liquid stocks (oil), I bet they look sick with oil down to $58.00/brl. But that is not the Presidents fault, that fault lies upon the shoulders of the brokers who are handling your retirement monies. Or even possibly yourself if you agreed to some more aggressive investments. You and all others will learn that the system is designed for people to save money in the bank so banks have money to loan out in your community. Now the banks have to borrow everything from the feds to have funds available for loans. Just my take on it... :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You mean Republicans are so dumb they can't see through that?The left doesn't have to demonize Bush.He and Chenney did that all by themselves.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Buckseye.....every home loan I have taken out has been locally.And every one has been sold out of state.And I bet that has happened to just about all of us.So much for our local banks using our money to lend out in the community.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> You mean Republicans are so dumb they can't see through that?


ahem.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You mean Republicans are so dumb they can't see through that?The left doesn't have to demonize Bush.He and Chenney did that all by themselves.


No I'm saying a majority of voters (70%) every election make the same mistakes over and over term after term. Nothing will change unless we change it, that is the system we live in.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Buckseye.....every home loan I have taken out has been locally.And every one has been sold out of state.And I bet that has happened to just about all of us.So much for our local banks using our money to lend out in the community.


That what I said, local banks have no local money to loan. They sell down to federal savings and loan. In Bottineau there is one solvent bank.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with you on that.We made a mistake in 2000 and again in 2004.Most likely again next Tuesday.Normally incumbants win unless something drastic happens.Like a war we shouldn't be in or a recession.Those will allow the most liberal president ever to be elected even though most of us would rather see someone else in there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Normally incumbants win unless something drastic happens


Ken where have you been... rip van winkle... or :beer:

In my life Presidential party lines have bounced back and forth all most every eight years. It seems like it anyway. 

You know the House and the Senate are the real problems.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

buckseye said:


> > Normally incumbants win unless something drastic happens
> 
> 
> Ken where have you been... rip van winkle... or :beer:
> ...


What incumbent president besides George HW Bush and Gerald Ford have lost elections since Herbert Hoover?And most incombant Senators and Reps. get relected because as much as most of us hate someone else getting it.....they bring home the bacon.Every commercial I've seen they all stand up there and proudly proclaim all they did for their state.But we should cut all the pork to anyone else.....just not ours.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > > Normally incumbants win unless something drastic happens
> ...


Question for you both...

Didn't Obama mention he'd look into term limits? I thought I heard that somewhere along the line?


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ryan is an (*edited for content by Plainsman*) . Ryan... are you just saying all of this as an application for CNN or NBC, the left wingers who don't tell the real news. Or the truthful news. Or the whole story, both sides of the story. You sound like you are brain washed. :eyeroll:

drop the name calling please!
Edited 5:28 pm


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> What incumbent president besides George HW Bush and Gerald Ford have lost elections since Herbert Hoover


?

This race the incumbent has all ready served his two terms. Or are you talking party line stuff?



> And most incombant Senators and Reps. get relected because as much as most of us hate someone else getting it.....they bring home the bacon


.

Thank you Ken that is the exact mentality that has put this country where it is at today. Are you happy with it?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

NO I'm not.....so who will be first in line to get their federal money cut?Is ND ready to say.....cut all federal spending,including all farm programs,after all it is a farm state, unless absolutely necessary.You sure wouldn't win an election by standing up saying that would you.The people who live in metro areas don't want their money cut either.So as much as we all hate the pork.....it's what we all demand from our elected officials.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Guess i was only in the work force the last 4 years since i got done with school that i am paying for with no help from the govt and none expected. I have worked my a$$ off to have what i have and get sick when some one wants to redistribute the wealth that i have worked to get. I dont think either canidate is the answer but sure dont need more policies for the poor and needy. There are so many jobs but the thing is people dont want to work they want to get paid just to be there. What is the average starting wage for oil workers in nd? I here advertisements for job openings all the time but no we need to give people who are lazy slobs more govt assitance screw that. I dont want to see this country go the way of socialism and if obama wins that is one step closer. Both parties are corupt and the change we need is to get rid of the life politicians and get people in there who are actully in touch with the real world but how do we do that?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

stonejs1 said:


> Ryan is an ignorant sexists moron. Ryan... are you just saying all of this as an application for CNN or NBC, the left wingers who don't tell the real news. Or the truthful news. Or the whole story, both sides of the story. You sound like you are brain washed. :eyeroll:


Calling someone names gets you censored here.Is that what you want?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ryan,I haven't seen anything about term limits by any candidate.Why would anyone except the president,who has a term limit, want to cut their own throats and get off the gravy wagon.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> So as much as we all hate the pork.....it's what we all demand from our elected officials.


So far I have resisted following the herd. I have worked and suffered plenty and have went without many times in my life. Handouts are for the mentally and physically disabled only. I would take unwed mothers off the payroll so fast it would be like a giant national condom. :lol:

Some would suffer until the lessons were learned in my harsh reality.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

buckseye said:


> > So as much as we all hate the pork.....it's what we all demand from our elected officials.
> 
> 
> So far I have resisted following the herd. I have worked and suffered plenty and have went without many times in my life. Handouts are for the mentally and physically disabled only. I would take unwed mothers off the payroll so fast it would be like a giant national condom. :lol:
> ...


Welfare.....so should all those farmers here who get welfare be next?End all farm programs.Shouldn't they learn some ecomomic harsh reality?They should be cut faster than all those unwed mothers who can't get a job that pays more than what a babysitter costs.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

My problem with cutting welfare for single parents would be that you're punishing the kids as bad or worse than punishing the mom. Pretty tough to be a kid when you don't have parents around... pretty easy to get in a lot of trouble too. If mom's not educated, it can be darn near impossible to find somebody to watch the kiddo for less than what she makes.

Cutting off single-moms is pretty complicated...

I'm with Ken though. There's a LOT of hypocrisy when people complain about pork. Everybody hates the other guy's pork.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> My problem with cutting welfare for single parents would be that you're punishing the kids as bad or worse than punishing the mom. Pretty tough to be a kid when you don't have parents around... pretty easy to get in a lot of trouble too. If mom's not educated, it can be darn near impossible to find somebody to watch the kiddo for less than what she makes.
> 
> Cutting off single-moms is pretty complicated...


Adoption or birth control is my answer to that. Some one has to have a heavy hand on this stuff.



> Welfare.....so should all those farmers here who get welfare be next?End all farm programs.Shouldn't they learn some ecomomic harsh reality?They should be cut faster than all those unwed mothers who can't get a job that pays more than what a babysitter costs.


The farmers I know have crop insurance for when they run into problems.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

We are so far off topic at this point... birth control and adoption don't work for a mom with an 8 year-old.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I doubt it was born eight years old. I just picked a daddy's girl topic to raise blood pressure for way to many these days. I suppose you are referring to broken marriage kids. well don't we have a dead beat dad program in place now?

Birth control or adoption... or the political demon abortion.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

buckseye said:


> I doubt it was born eight years old. I just picked a daddy's girl topic to raise blood pressure for way to many these days. I suppose you are referring to broken marriage kids. well don't we have a dead beat dad program in place now?
> 
> Birth control or adoption... or the political demon abortion.


Are you going to be the one who tells those girls they must give up their child for adoption?And doesn't the far right tell us the way to go is abstinance not birth control?Neither is practical and won't happen on a large scale.Heck those are socialist and communist ideas aren't they?Look at China.

There has to be a better way to get at those problems than adoption,abortion and cutting off those girls from assisstance.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The long forgotten parenting might work. I don't know how some become responsible adults and other become a burden to society.

Where does that happen, maybe when they made it a bad thing for kids to truly compete in school it conditions certain ones to just wait and get it free later. One student works hard for an A and passes while another does absolutely nothing and passes because it makes a teacher look bad if they fail to many students.

I had teachers who were the worst example you could find and those still exist in great numbers from what I have seen. The era I'm from is the draft dodger type, they ran from defending their homeland to college and became educated fools. We now have an over abundance of those shysters running the country. I could probably go on forever!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know I hate to get back to the subject, because I like the conversation you guys are having. I think I agree a lot with the last six or seven post by all of you. 
I'm going to jump back to the subject for just a moment, but please don't let me interrupt a good thing.
Ryan, I seen that you posted that retraction, good for you. :beer: I heard it a while before that on Fox News, but was holding off. I think the thread subject now could read "more false accusations about Palin". Don't you think?
I also heard today on Fair and Balanced Fox News that when O'Reilly interviewed an NBC executive he admitted to taking money from Obama for slanting the news and keeping McCain in a bad light. They should take Obama and this executive and smack their heads together. America is in real danger from these scoundrels.

Does that bother anyone other than me? Does it bother any of you liberal fellows? I'm not being a jerk here, I am asking the question seriously. Thanks.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

of course it bothers me....and guess what....this is but the tip of the iceberg. you never see the whole thing, just a little bit, that sticks above the surface of the water.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Fox is digging deeper into that story about the NBC executive taking money from Obama. It would appear that it didn't come from Obama, but from General Electric. Is that the same company that was helping Iran? Ohhhh I smell something rotten.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah O'Reilly really blasted General Electric last night.


----------

